# Wuste 2012 Pics/Awards?



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

I didn't have my camera, but post up what you have. Had a great time for my first Wuste. How was the awards ceremony? I didn't get a chance to make it, but I'd like to know how everyone did. 

Good to be back! :beer:


----------



## Jakeh07 (Dec 24, 2010)

*Not done w them yet but here are some pics*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jakeh07/sets/72157630039665870/


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

Yeah I couldn't make it to the awards ceremony either. I heard Michael Rodgers in the White/Copper A4 took home best Audi, but I don't know what else won.


----------



## VWVlabrador (Sep 28, 2011)

From what I heard, the white m3 with the carbon-fiber air dam (among other things) took king of the desert.


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Were there places for each category or just one sole winner per category? I'm glad I'm in milder temperatures. It's hot as balls out there.


----------



## AnAgentOrange (Jul 14, 2011)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> Were there places for each category or just one sole winner per category? I'm glad I'm in milder temperatures. It's hot as balls out there.


Multiple placements for each group


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

opcorn: (waiting for results) I'd like to see which cars placed where.


----------



## DigitalC330 (Mar 21, 2011)

*mike*



DarkSideGTI said:


> Yeah I couldn't make it to the awards ceremony either. I heard Michael Rodgers in the White/Copper A4 took home best Audi, but I don't know what else won.


****n Hell, darlin'.. mm.


----------



## Road Boss (Jul 16, 2004)

:thumbup:


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

^^^ Briar. Saw lots of nice cars there.:thumbup:


----------



## perickomx (Nov 13, 2007)

Few pictures on Westside mexico facebook...

we'll be updating the page.

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.348635768543534.81402.291908020882976&type=3


----------



## Urwrstntmare (Feb 22, 2011)

Black S/C'd VR6 Mk3 GTI on Nitrous won best in show.


----------



## Sullivonski (Nov 25, 2006)

I took home 4th in the VW class.


----------



## Urwrstntmare (Feb 22, 2011)

Awesome, post some pics!


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Sullivonski said:


> I took home 4th in the VW class.


Congrats sir!!!


----------



## beanzermin (Jul 20, 2009)

Here is a link to my friend Jon's flikr

http://www.flickr.com/photos/l337biker/


----------



## Road Boss (Jul 16, 2004)

Urwrstntmare said:


> Black S/C'd VR6 Mk3 GTI won best in show.


Anyone have picture of it?


----------



## Road Boss (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## aznwhip (Nov 15, 2010)

Pat Estudillo, king of the desert this year.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

I wasn't able to be at the awards because I was doing a photo shoot, but I just barely found out I took 2nd place in VW.


----------



## mk2driver (Feb 12, 2002)

Road Boss said:


> Nice!


Whos car is this? Was this the car that was in PVW not to long ago?


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

so is there an actual list anywhere?


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

DarkSideGTI said:


> I wasn't able to be at the awards because I was doing a photo shoot, but I just barely found out I took 2nd place in VW.


Dude..the car looked great this weekend. It has come a long way. I went through you build thread and that's some legit stuff man  Looks great on the CCWs. Congrats on the win!


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

Ultimatetaba said:


> Dude..the car looked great this weekend. It has come a long way. I went through you build thread and that's some legit stuff man  Looks great on the CCWs. Congrats on the win!


Thanks dude, I was hoping to run into you last weekend. I think the only time I saw you was when we were pulling out of In n Out on Sunday. Loved the new color on your wheels btw. :thumbup:


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

DarkSideGTI said:


> Thanks dude, I was hoping to run into you last weekend. I think the only time I saw you was when we were pulling out of In n Out on Sunday. Loved the new color on your wheels btw. :thumbup:


Thanks! And yeah, we were already on our way home at that time. Your bay was looking mint :heart:


----------



## Urwrstntmare (Feb 22, 2011)

Road Boss said:


> Anyone have picture of it?


I found these in the links from the Mexico group.

































Figured I would find some since the owner is still celebrating in Vegas:beer: YW Sean!


----------



## Pure Euro (Jul 23, 2006)

Urwrstntmare said:


> Black S/C'd VR6 Mk3 GTI on Nitrous won best in show.


Incorrect... Turbo'd E46 M3 won Best In Show (aka: First Place King Of The Desert) but the black car got the "Presidents Award"


----------



## Urwrstntmare (Feb 22, 2011)

Yeah I know the M3 got KOTD.


----------



## Pjurisprudencia (Jun 5, 2012)

that e46 was sick though.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

So when is the entire list going to be up?


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

DarkSideGTI said:


> So when is the entire list going to be up?


yes


----------



## xSelloutx (Sep 20, 2010)

I'd like to see a list of the winners, with there cars under it. I wasn't sure who was who in a couple of the classes. I'm bad at life. Congrats Nick! I meant to tell you earlier... but i lost my dog. So i forgot.


Nick... YOU WON!


----------



## Pure Euro (Jul 23, 2006)

Hoping to get that list up tonight... With as many pictures as I can find


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Pure Euro said:


> Hoping to get that list up tonight... With as many pictures as I can find


pronto!


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Results:

http://www.wuste.com/updates/925


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Just saw it. Congrats Jason on placing!:thumbup:


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks Mykey! Honestly surprised me, considering how many SICK cars were there, yours included. :thumbup:


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Thanks man 

Honestly, I go to these events to talk to fellow enthusiasts and friends like you. I don't go in there trying to win awards. If it happens, totally cool. If not, totally cool too. I just like hanging out with people that share the same interest and like to have a great time. This event was perfect for what I was seeking from the scene. Good times! :beer:

Next trip is Waterwerks on the Bay. Try to make it out man. I'll be up there in the Mk3 this time.


----------



## Batrugger (Jun 17, 2005)

1st Place MINI


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

1st place BMW
1998 Technoviolet M3 Convertible on staggered 18" OZ Mito Modular wheels








i rode in the passenger seat of this too and from the show.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

always been a fan of technoviolet. :thumbup:

1st Place VW was Jason's bagged turbo'd R32. :thumbup:


----------



## braineat3rs (Feb 14, 2008)

I knew that Karmann Ghia was going to win. That dude has the cleanest air-cooled's. Mine didn't stand a chance!


----------



## mk2driver (Feb 12, 2002)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> Thanks man
> 
> Honestly, I go to these events to talk to fellow enthusiasts and friends like you. I don't go in there trying to win awards. If it happens, totally cool. If not, totally cool too. I just like hanging out with people that share the same interest and like to have a great time. This event was perfect for what I was seeking from the scene. Good times! :beer:
> 
> Next trip is Waterwerks on the Bay. Try to make it out man. I'll be up there in the Mk3 this time.


Say whhhaaaaaattttt??? You got a MKIII??


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

mk2driver said:


> Say whhhaaaaaattttt??? You got a MKIII??


Sure did bud. Back to my roots and what I know. 😜


----------

